# 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line throttle lag



## Silo3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Picked up my Atlantic blue 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line 4Motion two weeks ago and love it. My one issue is the throttle lag from a full stop. The car will sometimes even lurch a bit during initial acceleration. I have had turbos in the past but this is different. It is less obvious in Sport mode. Are others experiencing the same thing?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes!
I thought maybe it was just me. (Mine is a 2021 SEL Premium R-line)
It's sort of odd, sometimes it will "lurch" (good explanation) and other times it barely moves, until I give the throttle a good jab.
I'm not sure what can be done, so if you figure something out, please share...

Bob.


----------



## jfusa (Oct 21, 2021)

I've noticed this too in normal mode, barely touched sport mode so far so no comment on that . I feel like it happens more when the just starting up and vehicle is cold. I am in northeast.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I will interject that I have not tried Sport Mode as well.....

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

On my 2020, I only have lag or stumbling for about 2-3 minutes after initial start up.


----------



## Silo3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Silo3 said:


> Picked up my Atlantic blue 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line 4Motion two weeks ago and love it. My one issue is the throttle lag from a full stop. The car will sometimes even lurch a bit during initial acceleration. I have had turbos in the past but this is different. It is less obvious in Sport mode. Are others experiencing the same thing?


I'll agree that it is a more pronounced when the engine is cold. I've read that a software update may be due so I'll ask the dealer when I go back for the routine first service. (They had to update the car-net software before I even left the dealership.) In the meantime, a little trick that's seemed to help is I moved the driver seat back somewhat so that my foot is less likely to "punch" the accelerator.


----------



## Missie (Jan 4, 2022)

Silo3 said:


> Picked up my Atlantic blue 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line 4Motion two weeks ago and love it. My one issue is the throttle lag from a full stop. The car will sometimes even lurch a bit during initial acceleration. I have had turbos in the past but this is different. It is less obvious in Sport mode. Are others experiencing the same thing?


I bought my 2021 Tiguan R line new in April 2021. I'm also having the throttle lag issue. This seems to be a known issue.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It's REALLY annoying (and dangerous) when it happens when your making a left hand turn in traffic.
I can recall at least one occasion where I had to almost violently "stab" it as it did nothing on the initial press of the accelerator.

I'm honestly surprised that there is not a recall (or at least a TSB) on this issue.

2021 SEL P R-Line here...

Bob.


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

I found that vehicle "Sport mode" helped somewhat and transmission in Sport mode helped even more.

Full disclosure - I traded my 2022 SEL R-Line for a 2022 GTI due to the lack of acceleration on the Tiguan, running premium fuel, everything in Sport mode I got it down to about 8 second 0-60.

I feel the Harmon Kardon sound system in the GTI a serious disappointment, takes away from my driving pleasure. At this point in time, I regret the trade.

I'd rather have a slow vehicle with a great sound system (Fender) than a fast car with a lousy sound system.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

At almost 65, I don't really need the speed, but the lack of throttle response is disconcerting for me.
I don't want to spin the tires, but I also don't want to be on the receiving side of a side impact (due to the lack of throttle response).
The Fender system IS nice, and I also appreciate that.
Fold in mirrors, foot activated trunk, all the "assist" stuff...all bonuses in my book.

Any chance you'll go back to the Tiguan?

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

I don’t know if I notice it being dangerously slow, but I do get the odd lurch off the line sometimes and idk that my pedal inputs are that different light to light. After 7500 miles in 3 months I’ve honestly sorta gotten used to it, to where im not bothered, and as someone mentioned im in love with the fender system. Even at full volume the clarity is maintained dare I say flawlessly, not that I listen like that but still most every car I’ve had that is not a thing past even 50% volume. Ngl tho the urge to get a golf r in 5 months as a graduation gift to myself is tempting. Although if the Harmon Kardon is worse honestly that would be a deal breaker as fun as it may be to drive.


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

OhioSpyderman said:


> ...Any chance you'll go back to the Tiguan?
> 
> Bob.


I don't want to lose my shirt on the GTI. I would need to see what dealer would do if I get frustrated enough. 

If VW comes out with a Tiguan "Cross Sport" or Tiguan R like other markets and it had the Fender sound system, it would get my attention.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just did a quick search and it looks like the Tiguan line-up stays the same for 2023 (and the same engine  )

They are saying a Golf R is scheduled to be in the Golf line-up for 2023. 315 HP...woot!
No mention of the sound system, though...

Bob.


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

O-Deer said:


> ...Although if the Harmon Kardon is worse honestly that would be a deal breaker as fun as it may be to drive.





OhioSpyderman said:


> ...They are saying a Golf R is scheduled to be in the Golf line-up for 2023. 315 HP...woot!
> No mention of the sound system, though...
> 
> Bob.


The new Golf R is due in stores spring this year, but dealers are going to be adding at least $5K to MSRP, I wouldn't be surprised to see some adding $20K.

The R unfortunately has the HK system.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not a big guy, but the Golf resembles the Ford Focus (Titanium) that I drove for a while while recovering from a ruptured achilles.
It was just too small.

I don't see car prices being "real" for a while yet.
I bought my Tiguan at the perfect time, just before "supply chain" issues really started to hit home.
Bonus, I also got in on the 0% financing!

If I could just take the engine and exhaust and swap those into the Tiguan....boom!

Bob.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

if you have obdeleven or vcds you can (on previous years) change throttle response from incremental to direct, i would suspect it can be done on 22's as well. this and the dogbone insert greatly reduced the lag. the 'lurch' can sometimes still be felt on occasion. i've also found that driving in manual mode improves all of these. makes me think it's the transmission trying to figure out life.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It has been proven that the OBD11 method doesn't do anything (in fact, the changes made don't even effect the TB).
UNLESS, you have found something new in OBD11 land???

Dogbone insert? Forgive my newbieness. Care to share?

I've been search for a steering wheel with paddles (heated, that doesn't need an airbag swap). Not really interested in beating on the shift mechanism...but maybe I'll give it a shot.

Looking forward to your response...

Bob.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

OhioSpyderman said:


> It has been proven that the OBD11 method doesn't do anything (in fact, the changes made don't even effect the TB).
> UNLESS, you have found something new in OBD11 land???
> 
> Dogbone insert? Forgive my newbieness. Care to share?
> ...



i've seen people making that claim before as well, but in my experience it definitely affects the pedal feel, even if not directly changing settings with the TB but rather how the pedal signal was interpreted by the ecu/tcu. 

dogbone inserts go into the subframe bushing to reduce movement of the dogbone mount within the subframe under load.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I actually tried that OBD11 trick, and didn't get the feeling that I accomplished anything. In fact, I reversed it.
The mere fact that the changes were made in the "steering" module made me even more skeptical.
I believe someone here ran some tests and actually found it was doing something totally different from what all of us had hoped it would help.
I'll see if I can dig that up.

Thanks for the video, very interesting.
I'm assuming (since I am relatively new to VW's) that "mod" is for the US based (NON DSG) transmissions?

Bob.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

because it is the subframe and not actually the transmission, it will work on most all modern VWs (generation specific). the key on mqb cars is to know which version bushing is in the subframe. my '17 DSG Alltrack was version 2, my '21 Tiguan is version 1.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmm. Thanks for the clarification, again, VW newbie...

Seems like a relatively easy fix, does it really accomplish that much?
Just out of curiosity, ~ how much to do this?

Thanks for taking the time...

Bob.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hrmm. Thanks for the clarification, again, VW newbie...
> 
> Seems like a relatively easy fix, does it really accomplish that much?
> Just out of curiosity, ~ how much to do this?
> ...


it's one of the more popular upgrades. I would say that the improvement is quite a bit more noticeable on the Tiguan than on other cars I've had them in. If you install yourself, the part is only like $45. all you need is some basic tools and lubricant. Some of the harder mounts will give NVH in the cabin. The mount I had in my Alltrack was too much for me (BFI stage 2), so I opted for the BFI stage 1 in the Tiguan.

I have BFI stage 2 in my MK5 with full stage 2 BFI engine/transmission mounts and there's almost no NVH 🤷‍♂️


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Again, thanks for the explanation (and the time).
Much appreciated.
I drove Mitusbishi's (3000GT VR4's) for the last 20+ yrs (94 Coupe and then a 95 Spyder), I'm still learning the ropes here...
I'll mull this over during the winter and maybe give it a whirl in the spring....

Bob.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Again, thanks for the explanation (and the time).
> Much appreciated.
> I drove Mitusbishi's (3000GT VR4's) for the last 20+ yrs (94 Coupe and then a 95 Spyder), I'm still learning the ropes here...
> I'll mull this over during the winter and maybe give it a whirl in the spring....
> ...


no prob. it definitely helps take some of the slop out of the drivetrain without breaking the bank.


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

'22 ...throttle calibration is on aggressive side and if there is to slow response from stop to go pedal it will give you this rubbery feeling...there are two ways to avoid this....custom transmission mount changes or learn to have quick response from stop pedal going to go pedal....there are a lot other things on the engine ecm side calibration values changes that affect more response from standing still....there are many parameters that ecm looking to boost torque when various accessories are running.... to lower load shock on torque converter and awd reaction this was the reason for softer transmission bushings....if going to aftermarket solutions stay away from hard bushings unless you don't care about removing transmission for repair or inspection if something is damaged...good luck. Budack cycle on this engine and high compression will require a lot of hardware changes to make turbo upgrades .


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@apollosfury, is THIS the change you are talking about?

*"Audi" Engine Mod - Tiguan specific*

Control Module 01 - Engine

Long Coding
Byte 0
Uncheck Bit 0, check Bit 1
Hex value should show 02 now for the value

If so, I have not tried this.
I did however try this:

*Direct Throttle Response*

_Control Module 44 - Steering_
Adaptations
Find Driving Profile
Change from Gradual to Direct 

And felt it provided no help for the slow throttle response.

@VW ENGINEERING, please feel free to comment on the above if you are familiar with the OBD11 tool...

Bob.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

The direct throttle response is what I did

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

This change will result in better results at some awd settings but it will make less desirable feelings with other awd settings....you can try and see how you like it 👍.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Since the OBD11 tool doesn't tell you much when doing LONG CODING, can you tell me what turning off Bit 0 and turning on Bit 1 does?

Bob.


----------



## VW ENGINEERING (Jan 7, 2022)

Not familiar with obdeleven authorized third-party tools....I use ODIS....you can change it in adaptation if available.....
0 in ODIS represents default values or none .....1 represents another block with other values that can be coded depending on the block choosing and module you are working with.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@Reihenmotor5 , if I recall correctly, I found that snippet of code:

*"Audi" Engine Mod - Tiguan specific*

Control Module 01 - Engine

Long Coding
Byte 0
Uncheck Bit 0, check Bit 1
Hex value should show 02 now for the value 

In one of your posts.
Can you elaborate on what those two bits do in Byte 1 when using Long Coding?

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bob,

Not sure if this works on a 2022, so I’d proceed with caution. It’s essentially what the Golf guys do with their cars to have a more linear acceleration like the Audi’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a 21, does that make a difference?

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure, only known to be tested on 2018, 2019, and possibly a 2020. There’s a thread on it in the Tiguan forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmmmm.
Not sure I want to be a guinea pig...

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I hear you, went for it when I saw the mod and complaints of the acceleration of the Tiguan for 2018 and a little for the 2019 models. Figured if I got errors, back it out and clear errors. If an issue, tuck my tail and go to the dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Silo3 said:


> Picked up my Atlantic blue 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line 4Motion two weeks ago and love it. My one issue is the throttle lag from a full stop. The car will sometimes even lurch a bit during initial acceleration. I have had turbos in the past but this is different. It is less obvious in Sport mode. Are others experiencing the same thing?


Common complaint among the MQB platform. I have a 2020 SE-R Line Black and it was difficult at slow speeds like parking lots to keep it from lurching as you say. Outside of gears one and two it is fine when driving at 15 to 20 MPH and up. I had to let the engine get to around 1800 to 2000 RPM before really giving it considerable throttle otherwise it would lag and fall over itself. I recently installed the Burger Motor Sports Pedal Tuner and used Carista to change the throttle control to Direct and cannot believe what a difference the new Maps have on the cars driveability. I chose Stage One with the micro adjustments all the way up and no longer have to worry about the car jerking in the grocery store parking lot, and it doesn't stumble at medium to fast starts because of way that Burger engineered the map to be gradual then kick in. Sad that VW engineers a Throttle Map that I am sure is Fuel Mileage focused rather than driveability. The car now feels much more like my same model year GLI obviously with less power but the drivetrain now feels way less tight than before and is much more pleasurable to drive at slow speeds and frequent start and stops. It doesn't have any more horsepower but the fuel delivery seems way more spot on to accelerate better than it ever did before.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I have 2019 Tiguan and a 2022 Passat. Both have the 2.0 liter engine, but the Passat is de-tuned to 174hp and about 200 ft lbs of torque and it has the Aisin 6 speed tranny. The Passat is much more linear to throttle input and feels more powerful off the line. The tranny has to have something to do with it, although the Passat is about 500lbs lighter too!


----------



## Woozlewrangler (Nov 28, 2014)

az_1 said:


> Common complaint among the MQB platform. I have a 2020 SE-R Line Black and it was difficult at slow speeds like parking lots to keep it from lurching as you say. Outside of gears one and two it is fine when driving at 15 to 20 MPH and up. I had to let the engine get to around 1800 to 2000 RPM before really giving it considerable throttle otherwise it would lag and fall over itself. I recently installed the Burger Motor Sports Pedal Tuner and used Carista to change the throttle control to Direct and cannot believe what a difference the new Maps have on the cars driveability. I chose Stage One with the micro adjustments all the way up and no longer have to worry about the car jerking in the grocery store parking lot, and it doesn't stumble at medium to fast starts because of way that Burger engineered the map to be gradual then kick in. Sad that VW engineers a Throttle Map that I am sure is Fuel Mileage focused rather than driveability. The car now feels much more like my same model year GLI obviously with less power but the drivetrain now feels way less tight than before and is much more pleasurable to drive at slow speeds and frequent start and stops. It doesn't have any more horsepower but the fuel delivery seems way more spot on to accelerate better than it ever did before.


Noticing the same lurch with my 2022 SE and thought it was just a case of cold or new engine. Does adusting the throttle control with aftermarket software jeopardize the warranty?


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Woozlewrangler said:


> Noticing the same lurch with my 2022 SE and thought it was just a case of cold or new engine. Does adusting the throttle control with aftermarket software jeopardize the warranty?


Its a hardware product that does nothing to the tiguans ECU, took about 1 minute to install. Unplug the throttle connector on top of the gas pedal and plug the connector to the device and the output from the device to the throttle connector that was unplugged. It is just intercepting the voltage coming from the pedal and adjusting it to various different Throttle Map curves based on your preference. Stock, Stages 1,2, and 3. and you can fine tune the response up and down in each stage. Its maps are just better imo than the single map that is stock from the VW ecu.









BMS Pedal Tuner - Adjustable throttle response


Don't let weak and unresponsive factory gas pedal mapping ruin your driving experience! This low cost plug and play tuner attaches to your gas pedal allowing you to remap and improve throttle response. Fast Shipping. Easy install.




burgertuning.com


----------



## Mr.Swoosh (Oct 9, 2009)

az_1 said:


> Its a hardware product that does nothing to the tiguans ECU, took about 1 minute to install. Unplug the throttle connector on top of the gas pedal and plug the connector to the device and the output from the device to the throttle connector that was unplugged. It is just intercepting the voltage coming from the pedal and adjusting it to various different Throttle Map curves based on your preference. Stock, Stages 1,2, and 3. and you can fine tune the response up and down in each stage. Its maps are just better imo than the single map that is stock from the VW ecu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello can this also be added to a tuning like apr or unitronic to get more response off the line?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

rjlem said:


> I found that vehicle "Sport mode" helped somewhat and transmission in Sport mode helped even more.
> 
> Full disclosure - I traded my 2022 SEL R-Line for a 2022 GTI due to the lack of acceleration on the Tiguan, running premium fuel, everything in Sport mode I got it down to about 8 second 0-60.
> 
> ...


The HK system in my Arteon is without a doubt better than the Fender in the Tiguan. Not saying the Tiguan is bad, it's not, but it's not as good as the HK.


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mr.Swoosh said:


> Hello can this also be added to a tuning like apr or unitronic to get more response off the line?


I am sure you could, but I think software tunes are basically doing this same thing and more by recoding parameters directly in the ECU without the need for external devices that change the voltage signals on the fly. I am still under warranty so prefer things that are easy to remove if I need warranty work performed.


----------



## cuzanini (12 mo ago)

jfusa said:


> I've noticed this too in normal mode, barely touched sport mode so far so no comment on that . I feel like it happens more when the just starting up and vehicle is cold. I am in northeast.


Same problem here. Lurches and bucks when cold. Any solution?


----------



## kwkmat (12 mo ago)

Silo3 said:


> Picked up my Atlantic blue 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line 4Motion two weeks ago and love it. My one issue is the throttle lag from a full stop. The car will sometimes even lurch a bit during initial acceleration. I have had turbos in the past but this is different. It is less obvious in Sport mode. Are others experiencing the same thing?


I’m experiencing the same when it’s cold (1000 miles on it already). I was just driving away from the VW dealership, they say there is nothing wrong with my 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line. It’s Not practical if you keep the car in the garage, but letting the engine run for a minute is preventing the issue for me. I also have a recurring issue with wireless apple car play display and controls lagging 😂 . Outside of these two, it’s a great car!


----------



## cuzanini (12 mo ago)

Agree, it's a great car. No problems other than the cold buck and lurch. Fortunately, I live in Florida so it's a 30 sec. or so warmup and the problem goes away. That being said, you'd think that VW would have a better solution.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

Hi, Noob here looking to purchase a 2022 Tiguan and joined the forums to read up on ownership experience so far. With that being said is the issue with the throttle lag only when the engine/trans are cold? I'm in MD and always do at least a 1-minute warm-up on my vehicles, sounds like that may address the issue assuming mine has that when I pick it up next month hopefully.


----------



## cuzanini (12 mo ago)

Ch3rp said:


> Hi, Noob here looking to purchase a 2022 Tiguan and joined the forums to read up on ownership experience so far. With that being said is the issue with the throttle lag only when the engine/trans are cold? I'm in MD and always do at least a 1-minute warm-up on my vehicles, sounds like that may address the issue assuming mine has that when I pick it up next month hopefully.


My '22 sel r line 4 motion is a great vehicle. My problem is only at a cold start in the morning. No other problems of any kind other than that.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Are you guys talking about the first 1-2 minutes of start up?


----------



## cuzanini (12 mo ago)

Yes and only at first start up of the day. Remember, I'm in Florida.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I think most cars are "delicate" just after cold start. Mine is easy to stumble, lack of power and such. Never thought of it as a problem, just a by-product of a cold engine.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Just saying... APR tune (in the near future)... just slam your foot through the floor like a mad man... usually works for me, car warms up real quick lol


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Just saying... APR tune (in the near future)... just slam your foot through the floor like a mad man... usually works for me, car warms up real quick lol


This brings a good question of engine wear. Does driving aggressively after say letting it warm for a few minutes bad for the engine ? How critical to longer engine life is waiting for the water temp (gauge) to come up to the normal operating temp) I usually drive pretty normal once I’m leaving but I do let it come up to temp before really taking off from any light.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

O-Deer said:


> This brings a good question of engine wear. Does driving aggressively after say letting it warm for a few minutes bad for the engine ? How critical to longer engine life is waiting for the water temp (gauge) to come up to the normal operating temp) I usually drive pretty normal once I’m leaving but I do let it come up to temp before really taking off from any light.


Remote start is actually one of the worst things for you car in that regard. From everything I've read, it's best to hop in the car and drive at low RPMs straight away. This is supposed to heat the engine faster than idling. Avoid giving it the beans until it's up to temp. Keep it at low RPMs (below 3K) until you're at op temp.


----------



## Silo3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lots of informative responses to my posting. My 2022 R-line is still lurching on acceleration but, I have to say, I'm pretty reluctant to start altering the car on my own. I do let it warm up now but have to let it sit for at least two minutes but even then. The car is getting close to its first one-year check up at the dealer. Does anyone know if there is anything they can do even if I have to ask for it first? I can't be the only new Tiguan owner who has brought this up to their dealer.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

cuzanini said:


> Yes and only at first start up of the day. Remember, I'm in Florida.


Which is annoying living in Florida and still getting a cold start . Granted my baby sleeps in the garage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

If you live in a colder climate, maybe switching to a 0W oil? Also a step up on the spark plugs would help cold starts. other than that, pretty annoying issue.


----------



## djeiar (Mar 14, 2019)

Silo3 said:


> Picked up my Atlantic blue 2022 Tiguan SEL R-line 4Motion two weeks ago and love it. My one issue is the throttle lag from a full stop. The car will sometimes even lurch a bit during initial acceleration. I have had turbos in the past but this is different. It is less obvious in Sport mode. Are others experiencing the same thing?


I'm in the same predicament. 2022 SEL-R Line Atlantic Blue, gray interior, just over a month old.
This is the first VW that does not put a smile on my face, quite the contrary. There is a lot to like about on the Tiguan but the throttle hesitation, lurching and jerking starts are infuriating, if not dangerous. I upgraded the ECU with APR Plus in hopes to alleviate the issue, to no avail. With the increase of HP, now in SPORT mode, lurching is even more dangerous.
As I press the trouble, nothing happens, nothing happens and suddenly it jumps.
A mechanic recommended a Throttle Controller like SPRINT BOOSTER (Sprint Booster or Similar Products)
Has anyone tried this?
The 2022 Tiguan checks a lot of boxes but if I can't figure this acceleration problem, I have no alternative but to find a new ride.
Thanks for any reply.
Adhemar


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

djeiar said:


> I'm in the same predicament. 2022 SEL-R Line Atlantic Blue, gray interior, just over a month old.
> This is the first VW that does not put a smile on my face, quite the contrary. There is a lot to like about on the Tiguan but the throttle hesitation, lurching and jerking starts are infuriating, if not dangerous. I upgraded the ECU with APR Plus in hopes to alleviate the issue, to no avail. With the increase of HP, now in SPORT mode, lurching is even more dangerous.
> As I press the trouble, nothing happens, nothing happens and suddenly it jumps.
> A mechanic recommended a Throttle Controller like SPRINT BOOSTER (Sprint Booster or Similar Products)
> ...


I’ve heard pedal commanders have some nice results. Nothing I’ve personally tested. When you say lurching, jerks, etc. are you referring to colds starts only? Or after on/off with the automatic start/stop enabled after coming to a complete stop?


----------



## djeiar (Mar 14, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I’ve heard pedal commanders have some nice results. Nothing I’ve personally tested. When you say lurching, jerks, etc. are you referring to colds starts only? Or after on/off with the automatic start/stop enabled after coming to a complete stop?


Thanks for the reply.
It is worse when the engine is cold but annoying at any traffic light. Today I drove with the automatic start/stop disabled and seems that the lurching/ jerking has diminished, but I need to test some more to be sure.
I did order the CARISTA ODB2 adapter and may other this BMS Pedal Tuner - Adjustable throttle response
Keep you posted.
Best regards


----------



## th577 (7 mo ago)

Let them warm up for 5 minutes before the first drive of the day. I also deactivate the Start/Stop every time I get in the car.


----------



## Jodi323 (5 mo ago)

jonese said:


> Are you guys talking about the first 1-2 minutes of start up?


I am having the same issue, but this afternoon in 80 degree weather it happened to my husband and I and it wasn't the first start of the day. I have taken my Tiguan to the dealer and they can't replicate it, keep being told no codes are showing. My vehicle is also using a qt or more of oil every 1k miles.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

File a NHTSA complaint regrading the engine stumbling. Perhaps some key words like "unexpected", "just when you need power, it's not there", "feel unsafe".

You can see the complaints for 2022 models at 2022 VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN SUV AWD | NHTSA

Also, find another dealer if their mantra is "no codes, nothing to fix". There is so so much more in verifying the customers complaint.

You're very close or perhaps at the limit for oil consumption that VW has set out. Inquire at the dealer about that (preferably at new dealer).


----------



## veedubTig (5 mo ago)

TL;dr ... so, Turbo = Lag! unless it's 911 GT2 RS!  Last I checked my Tig was no 911! LOL

one thing to note... I circumvented my lag by switching to sport and changing to the 1st gear manual mode and for the 1st/2nd/3rd once rolling... This method consistently removes the "whatnot LAG"

Well, THERE'S ALWAYS LAG, you want no lag get a V8! LOL or better a V12!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The "lag" they are talking about has NOTHING to do with the turbo.
The vehicle's tune has been dumbed down so badly it has to lag.
I get the Sport thing, but not everyone wants to spend their drive time bumping a shift knob back and forth (paddles would make that a much better option, but I digress).

I understand what these folks are complaining about, having experienced it several times in mine.
It's a real eye opener when you're waiting to make a left hand turn, and when you get the opportunity, you press the accelerator and the car barely moves. It's downright DANGEROUS.

Yes, turbo's are inherently laggy (depending on size and construction), but a properly sized turbo will generate next to zero lag (I know, I drove twin turbo vehicles for the past 25 years).

They really need to address this issue, as someone will get hurt from an occurrence.

Just my .02

Bob.


----------



## veedubTig (5 mo ago)

have you tried the Eco mode? This is a bit more than the "lag" you talk about. It's fun to test to see when the car will actually make a decision that it should roll forward... LOL

BTW -- I have a 2019, and with my experience with it, it's always in Sport mode. The only time, I pick Eco is in the clear highways on long drives. I get far better gas mileage this way. My .05


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I wouldn't even think about trying ECO mode, the mileage savings isn't worth it to me.
Hope you never experience the heart pounding feeling when attempting to accelerate (into oncoming traffic) and your Tiguan goes....meh.

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

This is mostly what we are talking about (their might be multiple issues here).









Chugging while cold and taking off...


I know this has been discussed before. Looking for anything current. Our 2022 SEL R-Line has 1,400 miles on it. When we start it and take off - cold - it hesitates, bucks and chugs up to, say, 10-15mph. If the engine is warm, there are no issues. Only when the engine is cold. I talked to...




www.vwvortex.com





Different MY's appear to have it worse then others. My 2022 is much worse than my 2020 I had.

As mentioned above, we're not talking about turbo lag.


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

Has anyone tried a tune yet to see if that "fixes" it? I'm thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

djeiar said:


> I'm in the same predicament. 2022 SEL-R Line Atlantic Blue, gray interior, just over a month old.
> This is the first VW that does not put a smile on my face, quite the contrary. There is a lot to like about on the Tiguan but the throttle hesitation, lurching and jerking starts are infuriating, if not dangerous. I upgraded the ECU with APR Plus in hopes to alleviate the issue, to no avail. With the increase of HP, now in SPORT mode, lurching is even more dangerous.
> As I press the trouble, nothing happens, nothing happens and suddenly it jumps.
> A mechanic recommended a Throttle Controller like SPRINT BOOSTER (Sprint Booster or Similar Products)
> ...


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

vwrabbit said:


> Has anyone tried a tune yet to see if that "fixes" it? I'm thinking about giving it a try.


LoL it doesn't unfortunately. Even with APR, it's still there.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe it's time to try @az_1 's idea.....



az_1 said:


> Its a hardware product that does nothing to the tiguans ECU, took about 1 minute to install. Unplug the throttle connector on top of the gas pedal and plug the connector to the device and the output from the device to the throttle connector that was unplugged. It is just intercepting the voltage coming from the pedal and adjusting it to various different Throttle Map curves based on your preference. Stock, Stages 1,2, and 3. and you can fine tune the response up and down in each stage. Its maps are just better imo than the single map that is stock from the VW ecu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZCOP (May 6, 2021)

We've recently started experiencing the accelerating stumble on our 21' Tiguan SE AWD, within a few minutes of pulling it out of the garage.
It reminds me of my early days, when driving my 69' AMX, I'd step on the pedal, and it would stumble, sometime shut off, due to carburetor fuel starvation, too much air, don't know for sure, and or, a not fully warmed up carburetor.

On both my AMX, and the Tiguan, you'd hear the initial intake vacuum, and then it just loses all power. 
The Tiguan seems to stop stumbling after a few minutes of warm up, but our garage is always 70* in the summer.
Not like it's warming up from freezing temperatures. 

Back with my AMX, it helped to start off in the auto transmission's low gear, then move them forward as speed picked up, until the AMX was fully warmed up.
I'm going to try the manual side of the Tiguan shifter, to see if that makes any difference. 

Jay
Arizona


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I traded my 2018 that hesitated so bad hot or cold. I brought it back many times and I contacted VW and they did nothing. I had many problems with mine and traded it after 37k. I use to hit the gas and there was a long delay and then like turning on a switch the power came back. one day I was making a left turn and a car was coming and I had plenty of time to do it, but that day was really hot and humid. I traded it shortly after and I do miss it. I liked the size of it and I thought it looked nice. I was so mad at VW and I was a long time VW owner. I started out with air cooled bugs. VW’s are in my blood and I have been thinking about a new GTI as a fun car. I guess I’m a glutton for punishment, lol.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

smg64ct203 said:


> VW’s are in my blood and I have been thinking about a new GTI as a fun car. I guess I’m a glutton for punishment, lol.


GTI doesn’t have any transmission hesitation issues. The DSG is amazing and the manual is great as well. Tiguan got the cheap Aisin unit paired with an underpowered engine/tune which causes issues for some vehicles.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

dragonpalm said:


> Tiguan got the cheap Aisin unit paired with an underpowered engine/tune which causes issues for some vehicles.


Uh, doh.

Bob.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a 22 and is only during the 1st/2nd acceleration during cold/morning start. Rev sort of just stop for few seconds at 2500rpm. If you let the car warm up 2-3m it is fine.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Jodi323 said:


> I am having the same issue, but this afternoon in 80 degree weather it happened to my husband and I and it wasn't the first start of the day. I have taken my Tiguan to the dealer and they can't replicate it, keep being told no codes are showing. My vehicle is also using a qt or more of oil every 1k miles.


If you have to add a quart of oil every 1K miles, you would have a pool of oil under your car every time you parked somewhere.


----------



## Silo3 (Feb 24, 2012)

OP here. So I just got back from the VW dealer today. I brought in my 2022 SEL R line for the first 10k oil/filter change and did ask them to look at this lag/lurching issue. This was all news to them, of course, but they ran the diagnostics and took it on a 7-mile test drive. "No issues." This is clearly a design flaw and nothing that can be readily repaired. I've had more than one instance when I've needed to accelerate, hit the throttle, and nothing before the car bucks. I'm going to try the NHTSA. This car needs a recall.


----------



## Silo3 (Feb 24, 2012)

OP here. So I just got back from the VW dealer. I brought it


jonese said:


> File a NHTSA complaint regrading the engine stumbling. Perhaps some key words like "unexpected", "just when you need power, it's not there", "feel unsafe".
> 
> You can see the complaints for 2022 models at 2022 VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN SUV AWD | NHTSA
> 
> ...


Just clicked the NHTSA link. They have received multiple complaints about this issue!


----------



## vwrabbit (Nov 21, 2000)

I submitted a complaint also. I'm guessing it's a transmission tune issue. As the engine itself doesn't seem to change speed. And aftermarket engine tunes don't seem to fix the issue. Is anyone tuning these transmissions yet?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Yup, I've been keeping an eye the complaints. Most of them are about this issue.


----------

